

Apple tablet shown in the visionary "Knowledge Navigator" video (circa 2005?) - peymano
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5144094928842683632#

======
lurch_mojoff
Make that 1995(-ish).

Edit: Doh, me open mouth, insert foot. It's actually from 1987.

~~~
SamAtt
Yes, that's from the Sculley era and Jobs would rather set himself on fire
than use anything from that era of Apple's history.

